# Nissan Connect Send to Car



## mioannidou (May 8, 2017)

Hello. I have a problem with the Nissan Connect App. The app connects fine to the car and all apps seem to be working from the car screen. However when I am using google maps from my phone, I cannot find the way to send to the car. I choose share and then bluetooth and then My car but I get a message that the file cannot be sent. Mobile data are working ok. 

My phone is Samsung Galaxy S7 and the car 2016 Xtrail. I live in Europe. 

Can anybody help


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope that helps.


----------



## mioannidou (May 8, 2017)

*Still not resolved*

thank you but my problem is as follows: I am using the nissan connect app to access google maps and not a pc. when i find the destination in the app i click share and there is no option for send to car. i tried to login to nissan connect from a pc but it will not accept my credentials even though i'm very certain i'm not making a mistake. also, when i try to register again from a pc it says that my email address is already used.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have a registration problem. Maybe try calling Nissan and get your Connect registration straightened out. Based on the above video it should work from your phone when you follow all the steps outlined. Hopefully you can get it sorted out. Good luck.


----------

